# Power Outage



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone else just have their power go out? This is strange in my location. Hopefully BC Hydro gets is remedied sooner than later.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like you was the “lucky” one. Hope it was restored promptly.
Was not too bad here except very heavy rain.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like about 3000+ people (in East Can) lost power yesterday evening. Our power came back on at 12:57 AM.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

yup i sure did .. happens all the time in maple ridge with all the trees 
nothing my generator cant handle


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

no power outage where I am at in Coquitlam. lots of rain and wind.


----------

